# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Krijime në gjuhë të huaja >  Advice

## liliella

Plead to that withering intuition; starved imagination
Which gropes at the tip of the tongue
 beseeching to ward off this insipid presence.
 Spit it out , this parasitical pariah
Salivate to climatic  proportions 
and then drool in your own spit   
Be born again , but mourn 
lament the death of meticulous reticence 
And cater to this moment 
as it parades down among the recollected baggage. 
Examine the recycled wakeful hours .
Stuffed minutes, 
Overcooked seconds, 
Time to bring the fire down. 
Simmer the last trace of simplicity 
infuse it with the spices and aromas of imagination. 
Inhale the naïve stench as it grows 
to expand the lungs to the aroma of self 
Overwhelming, isnt it? The collapsed lungs , 
the naked ego , the obvious sex .
But its something that youll get used to  
AH, to savor again; slowly 
awaken those dormant segments
of dogmatic numbness 
To be free again; chains 
enforced to protect the  sabotaging of self
AH, to live again, oblivious 
To the ever-growing ambivalence 
To see again , the borderline 
Between self and the amicable strangers 
Ah to touch again , bodies 
Foreign to the pores of skin 
To scream again , nightmares 
Fondled with the insight to self.
Wake up!

----------


## qyfyri

I am in love......

actually, I KNOW I'm in love....
my groins are pulsating with the rhythm of hysterical agony and my idiotic hours are filled with the stuff of romance novels

when you come such, unperturbed by your inhibitions, I float about observing your every inch....truth my dearest is as close to you as your pubic forrest.  

Truly loved this one, even though advice and poetry always made me think of dying madmen trying to avenge their madness....

Really loved this one...really.....was this one for my sake?

Qyfo the humbled ****......

----------


## liliella

that you should stick to one love at a time ,and this my dear **** is not threat to you or your significant others but merely an invitation . 

(P)ersonification attributed to this so called poem is incumbent upon the reader to identify and intepret 
(S)ignificance of this poem is the truth i recently discovered while i was shaving my pubic jungle

----------


## qyfyri

That you've overestimated your truth and underestimated my love.....for the lady you mention transiently.
Such invitations are unbecoming of you, as they are a futile attempt to wreak havoc within my multiple loves that can and always have coexisted in unspoiled harmony.

I guess you can call it a spiritual orgy, a mindfuck, the travesty of structural responses and the murder of sole sensations.  The job of defining my ambiguity is a difficult one, I warn you in lieu of your recently undertaken journey.

Your ever loving ****!

Qyfo

----------


## Henri

Can I watch, can I watch? Oh, shit, I think I'm the one being screwed!!!

aaaaaaanhhhhhhhhhhh, ëëëghhhhh, ëëëëëghhhhhhhhh,

----------


## liliella

i guarantee no assurances that this wont get ugly but you my dear are more than welcomed to take a seat on my lap. i am balancing you and kata on each of my thighs. 

ps why does everything have to be about you?

----------


## Henri

It doesn't have to, it just happens to be. See for yourself, why did you offer to give me your lap? (I'm hoping it is the left one by the way :D). And putting me next to my everlasting love? That's too much to take in one message dear.  And, oh, how I love your poetry

----------


## robo

bored life yes u my be okay, but i guess that life is f***** enough so is easy if u darling talk a litltle quiet & nice.

----------


## Albioni

pyschoANALyze all this, and you will be very let down fool

----------


## liliella

it would be a conflict of interest to you robo if I was a litltle quiet & nice since it would not give you  the chance to exhibit histrionic traits. :D

----------


## Henri

kush o' ky robo mer? 

As of now, I have only received a vague phone call (which was to be continued!?!?) and a couple of text messages on my cell. Any ideas as to what's going on?

----------


## Fiori

:I 

I'll get back 2 u...if I ever make it up "here/there" , that is.

----------


## Henri

And I was just taking wild guesses as to who the stranger was. Darn, you woman, you just masacred my wildest fantasies!

----------


## katana

because i want to fall in love...

----------

